# Opel Astra - Timing Belt Replacement



## Marathon Man (16 Aug 2007)

I'm looking to advice on whether to replace my timing belt and when to do it. I have no (apparent) issues that might suggest a problem - car is driving fine, so I'm looking for suggestions.  Last time they quoted €450 for the job.

I'm due for a service (50,000km) and my garage has been pressing me to replace the timing belt.  When I went for the first service they wanted to replace it as a default item but I said no.  Told them I wouldn't have bought the car if I thought it had to be replaced so soon.  
I think the recommended interval is 60,000km but that still seems low to me.  
I'm doing approx. 20,000kmpa (approx 12,700 Miles) and driving is imho, pretty steady - nothing mad and over "normal" roads.


----------



## RS2K (16 Aug 2007)

I'd take the advice and change it now if I were you.

It may last a while longer, but if it goes you are in big trouble.


----------



## Bootdog (16 Aug 2007)

I have an old model (99) astra, and timing belt was due every 35000 miles, (56000 km). the water pump is due every 50000 miles (80000km), but its very easy to do the water pump when doing the timing belt, so i got both done at 35000 miles and again at 70000.


----------

